# To guilt trip someone/make someone feel guilty



## Melikhovo

Privet!

How might one express as we say "guilt tripping" someone? Or in other words, making someone feel guilty about doing something or deciding something etc...  

Spasibo!


----------



## YMOPA

"вéшать собáк (на когó)", "кати́ть бóчку (на когó)". 

"Не нáдо на меня́ (э́тих) собáк вéшать". "Кончáй/Харóш (на меня́) бóчку кати́ть"


----------



## Maroseika

To lay a guilt trip on someone - возлагать (or ruder: валить) всю вину на кого-либо, обвинять во всем кого-либо.
Вешать всех собак is also possible, of course, but it is  more colloquial and rude.
Катить бочку has wider sense, as it also can mean "to threat" or "to say badly about someone".



YMOPA said:


> Харóш


Хорош?


----------



## learnerr

"Он всех собак на него вешает" does not mean "he makes that man feel guilty" (unless in limited contexts). It means "he claims that that man is guilty". Idem for "катит на него бочку". Both are very colloquial & very emotional. I don't know how rude.


----------



## YMOPA

learnerr said:


> "Он всех собак на него вешает" does not mean "he makes that man feel guilty" (unless in limited contexts). It means "he claims that that man is guilty". Idem for "катит на него бочку". Both are very colloquial & very emotional. I don't know how rude.



... as is "guilt trip". In any case, that's as close as you can get to "guilt trip" in Russian. FYI, "guilt trip" is specific case of the "blame game" with an intention of inflicting extra damage by employing emotional blackmail. It's typical for Russian mentality to dismiss emotional blackmail quickly and painlessly, that's why there is no reflection in the language of this specific flavor of blame game. Therefore "rolling the barrel" works for this case as for any related. И нефега на мене бочку катить.



Maroseika said:


> To lay a guilt trip on someone - возлагать (or ruder: валить) всю вину на кого-либо, обвинять во всем кого-либо.
> Вешать всех собак is also possible, of course, but it is  more colloquial and rude.
> Катить бочку has wider sense, as it also can mean "to threat" or "to say badly about someone".
> 
> 
> Хорош?



Здрасьте вам через форточку. Не знаю как Вам, но мне в этом контексте мне слышится именно "а".


----------



## learnerr

YMOPA said:


> ... as is "guilt trip". In any case, that's as close as you can get to "guilt trip" in Russian. FYI, "guilt trip" is specific case of the "blame game" with an intention of inflicting extra damage by employing emotional blackmail. It's typical for Russian mentality to dismiss emotional blackmail quickly and painlessly, that's why there is no reflection in the language of this specific flavor of blame game. Therefore "rolling the barrel" works for this case as for any related. И нефега на мене бочку катить.


  Have no idea neither about the meaning of 'guilt trip', nor about Russian mentality, but the expression does not match Melikhovo's description, that's all I know and said. Maybe it matches the meaning of the expression nevertheless, in case Melikhovo is wrong.  Please, let's not talk in terms of blame or guilt.


----------



## Saluton

"guilt trip
noun
Informal. a feeling of guilt or responsibility, especially one not justified by reality.

guilt-trip
verb (used with object), guilt-tripped, guilt-tripping.
Informal. to attempt to instill a guilt trip in; play upon the guilt feelings of." source

Strictly speaking, it's not the same as "to blame," as we can see, so: пытаться вызвать (у кого-л.) чувство вины/раскаяния or пытаться заставить (кого-л.) чувствовать себя виноватым/раскаиваться, but in most contexts it can be translated as обвинять, винить, возлагать вину, вешать собак or катить бочку.



YMOPA said:


> Здрасьте вам через форточку. Не знаю как Вам, но мне в этом контексте мне слышится именно "а".


Мда уж. Щас будем спорить про "пишется не так, как слышится"? Хорош уже.


----------



## learnerr

Exactly, it's not the same at all, very little in common. There is a nice Russian verb "виноватить" ("что же ты меня виноватишь (либо: виноватой делаешь)?"), but it's all too Russian, maybe, rolleyes and also very seldom used. The context is wanting, though: "играть на совести" might fit better ("ты пытаешься на совести играть, так нечестно!")...


----------



## Maroseika

YMOPA said:


> Здрасьте вам через форточку. Не знаю как Вам, но мне в этом контексте мне слышится именно "а".


А что вам слышится в слове корова?
Не знаю, к счастью или к сожалению, но русская орфография основана на этимологическом принципе, а не на фонетическом. Так что давайте не будем вводить в заблуждение иностранцев.


----------



## Melikhovo

Thanks, these are all good suggestions but maybe I could explain it further with a specific context.

Your girlfriend wants to go out with her girlfriendz and let's say you really don't want her to go out. Instead of giving in and saying she can go, you make her feel guilty for leaving in hopes that she doesn't go. Guilt tripping is somewhat manipulative. 

Also, she might respond saying something like: "Don't guilt trip me into staying in tonight".


----------



## FairOaks

А что вы скажете о выражении «вменять в вину (к примеру, решение)»?


----------



## igusarov

Melikhovo said:


> Your girlfriend wants to go out with her girlfriendz and let's say you really don't want her to go out. Instead of giving in and saying she can go, you make her feel guilty for leaving in hopes that she doesn't go. Guilt tripping is somewhat manipulative.
> 
> Also, she might respond saying something like: "Don't guilt trip me into staying in tonight".


Exmaple makes it all clear 
We have an expression "*давить на жалость*".
In similar situation, a Russian girl would reply: "Не дави на жалость, я не останусь".

Edit:


FairOaks said:


> А что вы скажете о выражении «вменять в вину (к примеру, решение)»?


"Вменять что-то кому-то в вину" ближе по смыслу к "to attribute some blame to somebody".


----------



## Slavianophil

Не могу вспомнить точного соответствия "guilt trip" в русском языке, но вообще-то это разновидность психологической --манипуляции. Поэтому, в какой-то ситуации можно сказать что-нибудь вроде: "Не надо мной манипулировать!" или "А ты манипулятор!" А если поточнее, можно сказать: "Не внушай мне чувство вины!" Правда, все эти варианты звучат более книжно, чем guilt tripping. 

Думаю, здесь вообще не нужно буквального перевода. Просто надо подумать, как в аналогичной ситуации выразил бы свою мысль носитель русского языка.


----------



## Slavianophil

FairOaks said:


> А что вы скажете о выражении «вменять в вину (к примеру, решение)»?



"Вменять в вину" - юридический термин. Он больше подходит для уголовного процесса, чем для ссоры любовников.


----------



## learnerr

Slavianophil said:


> Не могу вспомнить точного соответствия "guilt trip" в русском языке, но вообще-то это разновидность психологической --манипуляции. Поэтому, в какой-то ситуации можно сказать что-нибудь вроде: "Не надо мной манипулировать!" или "А ты манипулятор!" А если поточнее, можно сказать: "Не внушай мне чувство вины!" Правда, все эти варианты звучат более книжно, чем guilt tripping.


По-моему, они не книжные, а, первые два — рекламно-разговорные (то есть, штампованная разговорная речь), и последнее — просто невозможное. Знаете, «манипулятор» в таком контексте почему-то безудержно напоминает манипулятор-мышь.


----------



## Slavianophil

learnerr said:


> По-моему, они не книжные, а, первые два — рекламно-разговорные (то есть, штампованная разговорная речь), и последнее — просто невозможное. Знаете, «манипулятор» в таком контексте почему-то безудержно напоминает манипулятор-мышь.



Почему же невозможное? Я не раз слышал от носителей русского языка, всю жизнь проживших в России, слово "манипулятор" именно в этом смысле. Точно запомнил фразу одного человека: "У нас на работе ненормально большое количество манипуляторов на квадратный метр".

Что касается ассоциаций, они у всех разные. Я вот до сего дня не знал, что мышь называется манипулятором.


----------



## FreedomOfFire

Мне кажется, что вместо "Не внушай мне чувство вины" носитель русского языка скорее скажет что-нибудь вроде "Меня это не волнует".

I think it's important *how exactly* does someone make another one feel guilty.


----------



## learnerr

Slavianophil said:


> Почему же невозможное?


Я говорю про последнюю фразу («не внушай мне чувство вины»). Первые две — с манипулированием — более чем возможны, просто они не кажутся мне книжными, а скорее именно разговорными. Все мы любим упомянуть в разговоре «вумное» словечко, а психологические концепции вроде «манипулирвания» стали весьма популярными в нашей культуре.  Вплоть до того, что на меня лично такое слово произвело бы впечатление штампа в контексте бытовой ссоры. С другой стороны, процитированная вами фраза мне кажется более чем нормальной; там всё-таки контекст более-менее исследовательский.


----------

